# Cab didn't save him



## turnkey4099 (Mar 1, 2006)

Not much detail here. 

http://www.mariettatimes.com/news/story/new33_225200620143.asp 

Waterford man dies when tree falls wrong way 
From staff reports


BEVERLY — A Waterford man was killed Friday when a tree he was removing fell onto the cab of a piece of heavy equipment he was operating.

Jerry Heiss, 52, of Waterford, was declared dead at the scene shortly after his body was discovered around noon Friday, according to Lt. Brian Schuck, of the Washington County Sheriff’s Office. 

Beverly Volunteer Fire Department’s rescue squad responded to the first emergency call around noon.

Heiss was clearing trees from property he owns about a half-mile east of Ohio 60 north of Beverly, Schuck said. While removing a large pine tree with a piece of heavy equipment, the tree, which was supposed to fall away from the man, instead fell back onto the cab where Heiss was working. 

Heiss had been operating the piece of equipment by himself, Schuck said. When the tree fell, Heiss was operating hydraulic levers in the cab of the piece of equipment.

Schuck said he didn’t know the exact time of the accident.

Heiss owned Salem Ridge Contractors. He is survived by his wife, Virginia, and four children.


Harry K


----------



## clearance (Mar 1, 2006)

Another accident, always sad. Not too much detail here, I'm going to guess that the machine in question was not equipped with a cage. Enclosed roll over protection package (EROPS), also known as a logging package on excavators. Basically a big cage, sort of like giant prison cell bars around and over the cab. There have been similar accidents here with hoes, I have done land clearing with hoes with and without EROPS. I get the EROPS hoes to push trees with the bucket and the non equipped to pull trees over with a bull rope, so they are out of the way. Hoes are great for treework, can really help, the can also be deadly to the faller and the operator.


----------

